# Kanthal 27g



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

Any Vendors stock 27g Kanthal?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Thanks Rob
Seconded
Also keen on finding this out.


----------



## KieranD (5/10/15)

Vapowire is coming in with 25, 27 and 29 gauges in addition to our current line up by the end of the month @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Thanks @KieranD 
Super marvellous!


----------



## Andre (5/10/15)

I got some from @ComplexChaos. 

http://www.complexchaos.com/collections/wire/products/kanthal-a-1-resistance-heating-wire

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

KieranD said:


> Vapowire is coming in with 25, 27 and 29 gauges in addition to our current line up by the end of the month @Rob Fisher



Awesome! Thanks @KieranD!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (5/10/15)

Thanks for the headsup @Andre


----------



## kevkev (5/10/15)

@SAVapeGear also has. I got some from there.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (5/10/15)

Hi @Rob Fisher 

We have some in stock:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...kanthal-a1-10-meter-spools?variant=5198388099

Regards

Pieter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

